
Ask HN: What are some back end heavy side projects? - bigblind
A lot of web developer side projects I see are either open source libraries, or very front end heavy things that focus mostly on visual design and interaction.<p>What are some side projects that you&#x27;ve built, where the element that made it special was on the back end?
======
mtmail
I work on geocoding. There is a frontend component both HTML and
JSON/XML/GeoJSON but the bulk of the project is either in the database design,
query logic or import pipelines. It's also non-trivial to install because with
medium grade hardware (let's say a laptop) the data crunching will put all
cores of the CPU to 100% for a week.

